# Cole the "baby" Newf



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Today in the snow. He's 8 months old....

Now...he's high in the rear, but that's how they grow. Up down up down and finally level out....... :lol:

He's 27.5" at the withers (shoulder) and weighs about 103 lbs.

He'll grow about another inch and a half or maybe a bit more....and will mature at about 3-4 years old. He should weigh 150-155 when full grown.

BAD PICS........warning! I'm too far away for the pics to be clear....and the snow falling didn't help!!

I see Benny.....over there!!











I've been eating SNOW, Mom!!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

I would sooo love to have a Newfie dog!!!
He is gorgeous 
But I promised dh the next dog we got, he could get a greyhound


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just stunning and love the snow face. Really shows up with his black fur.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Holy smokes that is one cute bear, uh, I mean dog! I would love to have a Newf one day. They seem like just terrific dogs!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I LOVE Newfs. Never met one I didn't fall in love with. My local dog supply shop as a dozen and often has one in her shop. All you need to do is drop down to their level and you have a friend.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

If I'm ever trapped in the snow, I want Cole snuggling next to me for warmth!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Cole says thank you for the compliments. He's a huge baby....in more ways than one. But such a sweet cuddly guy. And he LOVES to give kisses!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

OHG, he is beautiful. I can't let hubby see the pictures or he will want to sit adn admire for ages. We love Newfs. I rmember about 5-6 years ago i saw the first black and white one at Westminster i think it was. didn't even know they came '2-toned", bu have learned the two toned are called Landseers. Think i spelled that right. he is a beauty!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

What a show-stopper he is!!! I love the contrast of the black coat against the white snow! Is that a "treat spot" on his tongue I see?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

This is one huge cuddly teddy bear. He is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's not a NF.......... it's a big black bear you've got there, and he's gorgeous !!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a good lookin' fella, AG!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

He is beautiful! I hardly ever see a Newfoundland around here...there is a neighbor at our cottage that had a young female a couple of years ago, but we didn't get to the cottage last year so it has been awhile since I've seen her. I bet she is much bigger than when Phoebe first met her (as is Phoebe, they were both puppies at the time). 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG! I just want to climb through the screen and hug him! He is just beautiful! I think I'vs said this before but I'll repeat ---- I want a Newf so badly! Hubby is set on Goldens though!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You can just tell he has a sweet personality! He is stunning!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

What a bear!! I just love him and think he's gorgeous!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhhhhh........ I LOVE him! And his name!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, he is one cuddle pup, adorable







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh can I have him? Just kidding, but I Love Newfs! I would love to own one some day. I have never seen one until I started working at the kennel, and it was love at first sight! They are such a sweet breed. We have two puppies about his size that come in for grooming, one brown and one black Frank & Tony. I adore them. I asked my boss if he would buy me one and he said he would as long as I took it somewhere else to be groomed! LOL! Seriously what a gorgeous, gorgeous boy you have! I think I'll just continue pretending Nellie is a Newf!:lol:


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> I want a Newf so badly! Hubby is set on Goldens though!


Get one of each. Lots and Lots of Newf/Golden owners on Newf Net forum. Another one just joined yesterday. She has three Goldens, and just got a Newf pup!!



> I asked my boss if he would buy me one and he said he would as long as I took it somewhere else to be groomed!


As long as your boss will let you use the tub there (that's the biggest problem...the tub size), you can groom a Newf yourself. I do. Getting better at it all the time. I actually show groom Molly.....and will do my own show grooming on Cole.

Speaking of that, I just groomed him 2.5 weeks ago.....he's already looking shaggy. Gotta get him in that tub and get to work again!! (Groom every 2-3 weeks when preparing for showing).

For non show dogs....nowhere near that much! Just a lot of combing/brushing and trimming feet and ears!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh my gosh, he is good looking. I love Newfs. Its like have a big, kind polar bear.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

My husband and i are researching this breed. I've always had the love for large dogs. I have a feeling that the Newfoundland will be our next breed. Any suggestions would be helpful. Breeders, etc. that anyone might know in Southwest ohio. 

Your pup is adorable!!!! :wavey:


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Go to www.Newf.net

Don't ask for breeder suggestions.......don't ask for names............don't mention breeders at all (good or bad). Mentioning breeders is against the rules. Mentioning upcoming litters by breeders is against the rules. 

You CAN say you don't currently have a Newf and are researching the breed. Ask any questions you have. Many people will be helpful!

Just READ. Look at dogs you like....puppies you like and you can PM the owner for more info on their dog.

Be very very careful getting a Newf. They have more health issues than Goldens, are more expensive to maintain, and it's super important to start training them right away when they get home. They get big fast.....and strong faster.....so be prepared!! 

Go to the health forum, read the stickeys. Go to all forums and read the stickeys. Lots of great info there.

Like.......no puppy food, ever never never ever. Not even LBP food. (LOL)


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

What a cutie!!! I LOVE Newfies! GORGEOUS!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is dang sho a pretty boy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh he is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## tmsarraz (Jan 27, 2008)

my parents had a newfie years ago. His name was Poco. He was the best dog in the world. So soft and lovable. may he rest in peace!! I still use Poco's leash for my goldens today. Your newfie is so beautiful!!


----------

